# My 58 Gallon African Cichlid Mix



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my 58 Gallon African Cichlid Tank. I have over 10 species from both Lake Tanganyika and Lake Malawi peacefully living together. I raised half of the fishes in this tank from less than 2".

Tank Setup:
- Oceanic 58 Gallon Tank with iron stand
- 2 x Aquaclear 110 HOB filters
- 1 x Fluval 205 canister filter
- Black and white mix fine sand
- Crushed corals for higher PH
- Coralife 36" T5 light fixture

Thanks for checking out my thread and enjoy the pictures.










:: Male Red Empress (Malawi) ::









:: Blue Moorii (Malawi) ::









:: Aulonocara Chizumulu Peacock (Malawi) ::









:: Yellowfin Copadichromis Borleyi (Malawi) ::









:: Fossorochromis Rostratus (Malawi) ::









:: Pseudotropheus Acei (Malawi) ::









:: Burundi Frontosa (Tanganyika) ::









:: Compressiceps (Tanganyika) ::









:: Calvus (Tanganyika) ::









:: Neolamprologus Leleupi (Tanganyika) ::









:: Tropheus Chipimbi (Tanganyika) ::









:: Tropheus Maswa (Tanganyika) ::









Not Pictured
- Neolamprologus brichardi, Fairy Cichlid (Tanganyika)
- Labidochromis caeruleus, Yellow Lab (Malawi)
- Female and juvenile Red Empresses
- Female Peacocks


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the colours! nice tank!


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice mix african cichlid


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

very nice set up, this is why I like africans, the range of color is amazing. is this tank not crowded tho? thats alot of fish for a 58 gal.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, it is a little crowded, however, it helps to reduce aggressiveness. I may need to get a 75 or a 90 gallon in a few months when the fishes grow larger. Cheers!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

That's a great mix of colours! I've been contemplating wether or not I should mix lake species. Can male peacocks be kept alone? What is your routine for feeding?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have five Aulonocara Chizumulu Peacocks from the same batch, 2 males and 3 females. I raised them from 1cm. I have seen people have male only tanks with various types of peacocks. However, a mix of male and female from different species would not be a good idea, since they will cross breed. I feed them twice a day, morning and evening, primarily with NLS and occasionally frozen blood worm.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice tank. Love the colour in your tank .


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice, i think i can see my former yellow lab 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I know you don't want to hear this. But just the amount of frontosa in there, you should consider a 6' tank. 

Although you don't have much problem now; your fish is still young, but you most likely will run into problem as they mature with the mixture of fish in there.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

charles said:


> I know you don't want to hear this. But just the amount of frontosa in there, you should consider a 6' tank.
> 
> Although you don't have much problem now; your fish is still young, but you most likely will run into problem as they mature with the mixture of fish in there.


yea fronts get big, usually full grown ones (that ive seen) are in 100-180 gallon tanks

this setup looks really nice for now tho


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, that is my concern too. Since Frontosas don't grow that fast, I guess they are fine in this tank for now. Future plan will be a 6' tank for sure.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering how the frontosas are doing in feeding time. They are slower swimmers than the malawis in competing for food.

However, they can grow up to 5-6" in the first year. Time for a 6 footer on boxing day.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I love the calvus! I might have to find a few of those.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Love all those colours....I miss my African setups. What you have probably works for now, you can just thin out the stock as the fish mature.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

bigfry said:


> Just wondering how the frontosas are doing in feeding time. They are slower swimmers than the malawis in competing for food.
> 
> However, they can grow up to 5-6" in the first year. Time for a 6 footer on boxing day.


Well, most of my frontosas do compete for food with the Malawis. I guess they adatped to a new behavior in my tank.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice mix you have, makes me think i need to get a couple more malawi's for my 120G set up. and better lighting, your light brings out the colors well with the black backround


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

to avoid over crowding, I have my malawis in 3 different tanks. one of the fish is a tang ( brichardi ) but the rest are malwai's. For the most part I think malawis are the nicer of the africans, These sweet electric blues I have are amazing.

Next May ish, they will all be going into my 90, when the wife and i have the space to set it up. It is sad to see a perfectly good 90 gallon tank sitting dry.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Added a few shots from my baby tanks*

:: My 40 Gallon Baby Tank ::









:: Neolamprologus Brichardi (Tanganyika) ::









:: Labidochromis Caeruleus (Malawi) ::









:: Neolamprologus Leleupi (Tanganyika) ::









:: Labeotropheus Trewavasae (Malawi) ::









:: Red Empress (Malawi) ::


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cichlid said:


> to avoid over crowding, I have my malawis in 3 different tanks. one of the fish is a tang ( brichardi ) but the rest are malwai's. For the most part I think malawis are the nicer of the africans, These sweet electric blues I have are amazing.
> 
> Next May ish, they will all be going into my 90, when the wife and i have the space to set it up. It is sad to see a perfectly good 90 gallon tank sitting dry.


i think most people (myself included) are at first attracted to the colorful malawi's and then end up moving to the tang/vic species like fronts and tropheus later on in the hobby.

i also love the looks of the calvus/compriceps, its going to be hard to decide stock when i finally get a bigger tank but im leaning towards tropheus.
that tropheus maswa looks great with his blue head 
do you find them to be the most aggressive in the tank??

whats displaying the most dominance at this point?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is what is going on in my tank. The two largest fishes, the Red Empresses, are the most peaceful ones. My big blue dolphin is also peaceful, however, the three smaller dolphins likes to chase and disturb everybody in the tank. Frontosas are peaceful towards other fishes, but they do fight sometimes within their own group. Trophues are not aggressive toward all other fishes except the calvus and compressipes, kinda weird. Maybe they just dislike them. The fairy cichlids are a little terrorial, they attact any fish come close to their terroritary. All other fishes are non terrorial and peaceful in general.


----------



## llxsnll (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice set up! I like the fish color combination. Thumbs up


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Latest Addition, Rubin Red Peacock*

Latest addition to my cichlid tank, Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Rubin Red Peacock)


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

wow,,look very nice and mix cichlid! would like to see more on future!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i love that calvus and compriceps


----------

